# questions regarding the new funding!



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

please feel free to add any questions you have about the increased NHS funding for IVF treatment in Wales

I will not be able to answer these but will email Angela Burns who will ask the people in the know!

i will leave this for 1 week and then hopefully get you ladies some answers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

questions, copy paste and add yours

1. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

questions, copy paste and add yours

1. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

2. What will be in place for those already in the system about to embark on a self funded cycle, but now would be entitled to another NHS? Does this mean another waiting list? or able to book as normal?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

questions copy and paste

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

bet clinic is mega busy with calls yet no one knows the answers yet

how are those quesitons?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is such an important thread and if i receive any guidelines in the mean time i will of course post them

i know in england then there has been an increase in cycles it is for new and existing couples so i have no doubt it will be the same here


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008. 
I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see tehm and was told I was 2 months too late according to their age criteria to be eligable for the one round of Free IVF. I would like to know why this is.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

questions copy and paste

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

6. i already have 2 children (1 through IVF!) would i be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same ie parents with children are not entitled to nhs funding!!

hiya matey i have added your questions but i am pretty sure the criteria will stay the same but you never know and yep i am having a baby, i had the op to fully remove my tubes then went through a hellish few cycles, one was abandoned due to too thick of lining then i produed only 2 follicles so that was abandoned and then we cycle again and got 6 eggs, 2 fertilised which for us wasnt good and thankfully one stuck.....good on mr g i say...hope your well


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
questions copy and paste

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

6. I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008. 
I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see tehm and was told I was 2 months too late according to their age criteria to be eligable for the one round of Free IVF. I would like to know why this is.

7. My question would be, because i already have 2 children (1 through IVF!) would i be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same ie parents with children are not entitled to nhs funding!!

8. Why can't patients who need more complex/expensive treatment than IUI have the IUI funding put towards IVF/ICSI?  I would like to see 'X' amount of money available per patient, however it is spent, rather than losing funding for treatment that is not suitable to you, therefore giving another IVF cycle to someone who cannot have IUI.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

questions copy and paste

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

6. I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008. 
I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see tehm and was told I was 2 months too late according to their age criteria to be eligable for the one round of Free IVF. I would like to know why this is.

7. My question would be, because i already have 2 children (1 through IVF!) would i be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same ie parents with children are not entitled to nhs funding!!

8. Why can't patients who need more complex/expensive treatment than IUI have the IUI funding put towards IVF/ICSI?  I would like to see 'X' amount of money available per patient, however it is spent, rather than losing funding for treatment that is not suitable to you, therefore giving another IVF cycle to someone who cannot have IUI. (Andi6

9. Do you still have to be referred before you're 38 (ish) and have completed your treatment before 40 to be eligible for the new funding? What if you are still in the system and hope to have more tx but have missed the boat due to the time taken to implement part of the NICE guidelines in Wales?  Will they backdate treatment eligibility to 2004 to when the guidelines were implemented (Andi6


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

questions copy and paste

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

6. I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008. 
I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see tehm and was told I was 2 months too late according to their age criteria to be eligable for the one round of Free IVF. I would like to know why this is.

7. My question would be, because i already have 2 children (1 through IVF!) would i be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same ie parents with children are not entitled to nhs funding!!

8. Why can't patients who need more complex/expensive treatment than IUI have the IUI funding put towards IVF/ICSI?  I would like to see 'X' amount of money available per patient, however it is spent, rather than losing funding for treatment that is not suitable to you, therefore giving another IVF cycle to someone who cannot have IUI. (Andi6

9. Do you still have to be referred before you're 38 (ish) and have completed your treatment before 40 to be eligible for the new funding? (Andi6

10.I have only had 1 IVF cycle and so i am entitled to another.  Although i need PGD so can i have my IVF cycle in Guys London as that is where i will need PGD even if i have to pay for the PGD part of the cycle (of course this is if we dont get full funding which we are still awaiting, so glad you not asking these until next week as i will have more idea by then and hopefully this wont be relevant).


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

like the last question and it would be great if she agreed to that but that would mean changing the NICE guideline which i dont think will happen which is such a shame really but deffo worth asking


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

questions copy and paste

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

6. I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008. 
I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see tehm and was told I was 2 months too late according to their age criteria to be eligable for the one round of Free IVF. I would like to know why this is.

7. My question would be, because i already have 2 children (1 through IVF!) would i be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same ie parents with children are not entitled to nhs funding!!

8. Why can't patients who need more complex/expensive treatment than IUI have the IUI funding put towards IVF/ICSI?  I would like to see 'X' amount of money available per patient, however it is spent, rather than losing funding for treatment that is not suitable to you, therefore giving another IVF cycle to someone who cannot have IUI. (Andi6

9. Do you still have to be referred before you're 38 (ish) and have completed your treatment before 40 to be eligible for the new funding? What if you are still in the system and hope to have more tx but have missed the boat due to the time taken to implement part of the NICE guidelines in Wales?  Will they backdate treatment eligibility to 2004 to when the guidelines were recommended (Andi6

10. I have only had 1 IVF cycle and so i am entitled to another.  Although i need PGD so can i have my IVF cycle in Guys London as that is where i will need PGD even if i have to pay for the PGD part of the cycle (of course this is if we dont get full funding which we are still awaiting, so glad you not asking these until next week as i will have more idea by then and hopefully this wont be relevant).


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I think it shows how the delay in implentation has been very unfair to patients who are now too old to be iligible for the new funding.  On saying that it is a very positive step forward for others.

Questions .... I can go on and on  .. you know me Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it is a sad fact that funding will be too late for many many couples....those that are now over the ages limit, those who have got the dream and those that have stopped treatment. as far as i know no one has campaigned before and this is what changed things.

i was referred to cardiff years ago and at the time there was no funding for IVF available to anyone in pembrokeshire, this only became available in 2005.

if you have the energy you would always campaign yourself against the NICE guidelines age limit?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

questions copy and paste

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

6. I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008. 
I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see tehm and was told I was 2 months too late according to their age criteria to be eligable for the one round of Free IVF. I would like to know why this is.

7. My question would be, because i already have 2 children (1 through IVF!) would i be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same ie parents with children are not entitled to nhs funding!!

8. Why can't patients who need more complex/expensive treatment than IUI have the IUI funding put towards IVF/ICSI?  I would like to see 'X' amount of money available per patient, however it is spent, rather than losing funding for treatment that is not suitable to you, therefore giving another IVF cycle to someone who cannot have IUI. (Andi6

9. Do you still have to be referred before you're 38 (ish) and have completed your treatment before 40 to be eligible for the new funding? What if you are still in the system and hope to have more tx but have missed the boat due to the time taken to implement part of the NICE guidelines in Wales?  Will they backdate treatment eligibility to 2004 to when the guidelines were recommended (Andi6

10. I have only had 1 IVF cycle and so i am entitled to another.  Although i need PGD so can i have my IVF cycle in Guys London as that is where i will need PGD even if i have to pay for the PGD part of the cycle (of course this is if we dont get full funding which we are still awaiting, so glad you not asking these until next week as i will have more idea by then and hopefully this wont be relevant).

11. what provisional will be put in place for the extra cycle without increasing the waiting list?


----------



## Georgey (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi , I did ask this earlier but thought it could be put on the board - 

I am due to start my first NHS cycle in December as I was put on the waiting list just in time , before I was 38. As I am now in the system , does that mean I will be entitled to a second cycle after April, if the first one does not work, or should I hold off untill April to have my first cycle then knowing I will be entiltled to another cycle  !!!

I am now 39 but wont be 40 until October 2010, so do I have to have all 2 cycles before I am 40 ?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

questions copy and paste

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

6. I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008. 
I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see tehm and was told I was 2 months too late according to their age criteria to be eligable for the one round of Free IVF. I would like to know why this is.

7. My question would be, because i already have 2 children (1 through IVF!) would i be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same ie parents with children are not entitled to nhs funding!!

8. Why can't patients who need more complex/expensive treatment than IUI have the IUI funding put towards IVF/ICSI?  I would like to see 'X' amount of money available per patient, however it is spent, rather than losing funding for treatment that is not suitable to you, therefore giving another IVF cycle to someone who cannot have IUI. (Andi6

9. Do you still have to be referred before you're 38 (ish) and have completed your treatment before 40 to be eligible for the new funding? What if you are still in the system and hope to have more tx but have missed the boat due to the time taken to implement part of the NICE guidelines in Wales?  Will they backdate treatment eligibility to 2004 to when the guidelines were implemented (Andi6


10. Hi Kara, As you know i am due to be called in for my 1st go at IVF in i thought dec, but now they saying Jan/Feb, if this does not work for me 1st time, will i be able to have another go free on NHS i know this takes effect from April but if i plan my second for April i dont see why i wouldnt qualify for this, could you let me know pls hun. Thks


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

I will be making this thread sticky and un-stickying the others about the petition 

I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO MAKE A NOTE - THIS THREAD IS FOR GENERAL QUESTIONS TO BE RAISED ABOUT THE NEW FUNDING, I AM SURE YOU CAN UNDERSTAND THAT YOU WILL NOT BE GETTING ANSWERS TO YOUR INDIVIDUAL CASES  



I will also be moddifying/deleting some posts once they are part of the questions list, just so the thread is easier to read


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi girls was wondering:

If you have had your exsisting free cycle in one clinic can you use the new funding for a second nhs cycle in a different nhs clinic?

Thanks Liz XXXX


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

questions copy and paste and add you questions

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

6. I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008. 
I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see tehm and was told I was 2 months too late according to their age criteria to be eligable for the one round of Free IVF. I would like to know why this is.

7. My question would be, because i already have 2 children (1 through IVF!) would i be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same ie parents with children are not entitled to nhs funding!!

8. Why can't patients who need more complex/expensive treatment than IUI have the IUI funding put towards IVF/ICSI?  I would like to see 'X' amount of money available per patient, however it is spent, rather than losing funding for treatment that is not suitable to you, therefore giving another IVF cycle to someone who cannot have IUI. (Andi6

9. Do you still have to be referred before you're 38 (ish) and have completed your treatment before 40 to be eligible for the new funding? What if you are still in the system and hope to have more tx but have missed the boat due to the time taken to implement part of the NICE guidelines in Wales?  Will they backdate treatment eligibility to 2004 to when the guidelines were implemented (Andi6


10.i am due to be called in for my 1st go at IVF in i thought dec, but now they saying Jan/Feb, if this does not work for me 1st time, will i be able to have another go free on NHS i know this takes effect from April but if i plan my second for April i dont see why i wouldnt qualify for this, could you let me know pls hun. Thks


11. If you have had your exsisting free cycle in one clinic can you use the new funding for a second nhs cycle in a different nhs clinic?

12. I am due to start my first NHS cycle in December as I was put on the waiting list just in time , before I was 38. As I am now in the system , does that mean I will be entitled to a second cycle after April, if the first one does not work, or should I hold off untill April to have my first cycle then knowing I will be entiltled to another cycle  !!!

I am now 39 but wont be 40 until October 2010, so do I have to have all 2 cycles before I am 40 ?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

questions copy and paste

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ?

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

6. I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008. 
I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see tehm and was told I was 2 months too late according to their age criteria to be eligable for the one round of Free IVF. I would like to know why this is.

7. My question would be, because i already have 2 children (1 through IVF!) would i be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same ie parents with children are not entitled to nhs funding!!

8. Why can't patients who need more complex/expensive treatment than IUI have the IUI funding put towards IVF/ICSI? I would like to see 'X' amount of money available per patient, however it is spent, rather than losing funding for treatment that is not suitable to you, therefore giving another IVF cycle to someone who cannot have IUI. (Andi6

9. Do you still have to be referred before you're 38 (ish) and have completed your treatment before 40 to be eligible for the new funding? What if you are still in the system and hope to have more tx but have missed the boat due to the time taken to implement part of the NICE guidelines in Wales? Will they backdate treatment eligibility to 2004 to when the guidelines were recommended (Andi6

10. I have only had 1 IVF cycle and so i am entitled to another. Although i need PGD so can i have my IVF cycle in Guys London as that is where i will need PGD even if i have to pay for the PGD part of the cycle (of course this is if we dont get full funding which we are still awaiting, so glad you not asking these until next week as i will have more idea by then and hopefully this wont be relevant).

11. what provisional will be put in place for the extra cycle without increasing the waiting list?

12. I am due to start my first NHS cycle in December as I was put on the waiting list just in time , before I was 38. As I am now in the system , does that mean I will be entitled to a second cycle after April, if the first one does not work, or should I hold off untill April to have my first cycle then knowing I will be entiltled to another cycle !!! I am now 39 but wont be 40 until October 2010, so do I have to have all 2 cycles before I am 40 ?

13. Hi Kara, As you know i am due to be called in for my 1st go at IVF in i thought dec, but now they saying Jan/Feb, if this does not work for me 1st time, will i be able to have another go free on NHS i know this takes effect from April but if i plan my second for April i dont see why i wouldnt qualify for this, could you let me know pls hun. Thks

14. If you have had your exsisting free cycle in one clinic can you use the new funding for a second nhs cycle in a different nhs clinic?

(Some questions were omitted while copying and pasting)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ladies can you please copy and paste so none will get missed 

also try and remember im not 100% sure how many of these questions will be answered and when!


----------



## kerrieann (Dec 23, 2006)

questions copy and paste

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

6. I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008. 
I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see tehm and was told I was 2 months too late according to their age criteria to be eligable for the one round of Free IVF. I would like to know why this is.

7. My question would be, because i already have 2 children (1 through IVF!) would i be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same ie parents with children are not entitled to nhs funding!!

8. Why can't patients who need more complex/expensive treatment than IUI have the IUI funding put towards IVF/ICSI?  I would like to see 'X' amount of money available per patient, however it is spent, rather than losing funding for treatment that is not suitable to you, therefore giving another IVF cycle to someone who cannot have IUI. (Andi6

9. Do you still have to be referred before you're 38 (ish) and have completed your treatment before 40 to be eligible for the new funding? What if you are still in the system and hope to have more tx but have missed the boat due to the time taken to implement part of the NICE guidelines in Wales?  Will they backdate treatment eligibility to 2004 to when the guidelines were recommended (Andi6

10. I have only had 1 IVF cycle and so i am entitled to another.  Although i need PGD so can i have my IVF cycle in Guys London as that is where i will need PGD even if i have to pay for the PGD part of the cycle (of course this is if we dont get full funding which we are still awaiting, so glad you not asking these until next week as i will have more idea by then and hopefully this wont be relevant).

11. what provisional will be put in place for the extra cycle without increasing the waiting list?

12. I am due to start my first NHS cycle in December as I was put on the waiting list just in time , before I was 38. As I am now in the system , does that mean I will be entitled to a second cycle after April, if the first one does not work, or should I hold off untill April to have my first cycle then knowing I will be entiltled to another cycle  !!!  I am now 39 but wont be 40 until October 2010, so do I have to have all 2 cycles before I am 40 ?

13. Hi Kara, As you know i am due to be called in for my 1st go at IVF in i thought dec, but now they saying Jan/Feb, if this does not work for me 1st time, will i be able to have another go free on NHS i know this takes effect from April but if i plan my second for April i dont see why i wouldnt qualify for this, could you let me know pls hun. Thks

14. If you have had your exsisting free cycle in one clinic can you use the new funding for a second nhs cycle in a different nhs clinic?

15.  Will I still be able to have a 2nd go with same clinic even though my first attempt failed?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good questions girls

i will edit them before sending so questions are not repeated and none are personal


----------



## Angharad (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi

If you had your free IVF cycle in 2006, are you able to now have a further IVF cycle on the NHS, even if you have private cycle/s?

Thanks

Angharad x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

questions copy and paste

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

6. I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008. 
I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see tehm and was told I was 2 months too late according to their age criteria to be eligable for the one round of Free IVF. I would like to know why this is.

7. My question would be, because i already have 2 children (1 through IVF!) would i be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same ie parents with children are not entitled to nhs funding!!

8. Why can't patients who need more complex/expensive treatment than IUI have the IUI funding put towards IVF/ICSI?  I would like to see 'X' amount of money available per patient, however it is spent, rather than losing funding for treatment that is not suitable to you, therefore giving another IVF cycle to someone who cannot have IUI. (Andi6

9. Do you still have to be referred before you're 38 (ish) and have completed your treatment before 40 to be eligible for the new funding? What if you are still in the system and hope to have more tx but have missed the boat due to the time taken to implement part of the NICE guidelines in Wales?  Will they backdate treatment eligibility to 2004 to when the guidelines were recommended (Andi6

10. I have only had 1 IVF cycle and so i am entitled to another.  Although i need PGD so can i have my IVF cycle in Guys London as that is where i will need PGD even if i have to pay for the PGD part of the cycle (of course this is if we dont get full funding which we are still awaiting, so glad you not asking these until next week as i will have more idea by then and hopefully this wont be relevant).

11. what provisional will be put in place for the extra cycle without increasing the waiting list?

12. I am due to start my first NHS cycle in December as I was put on the waiting list just in time , before I was 38. As I am now in the system , does that mean I will be entitled to a second cycle after April, if the first one does not work, or should I hold off untill April to have my first cycle then knowing I will be entiltled to another cycle  !!!  I am now 39 but wont be 40 until October 2010, so do I have to have all 2 cycles before I am 40 ?

13. Hi Kara, As you know i am due to be called in for my 1st go at IVF in i thought dec, but now they saying Jan/Feb, if this does not work for me 1st time, will i be able to have another go free on NHS i know this takes effect from April but if i plan my second for April i dont see why i wouldnt qualify for this, could you let me know pls hun. Thks

14. If you have had your exsisting free cycle in one clinic can you use the new funding for a second nhs cycle in a different nhs clinic?

15.  Will I still be able to have a 2nd go with same clinic even though my first attempt failed?

16. If you had your free IVF cycle in 2006, are you able to now have a further IVF cycle on the NHS, even if you have private cycle/s?

ladies can you please read all questions so none are repeated please


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

THIS IS THE CURRENT ACCESS CRITERIA WHICH I DOUBT I WILL CHANGE MUCH BUT WE CAN LIVE IN HOPE AND ITS GOOD TO QUESTIONS THESE!

ACCESS CRITERIA FOR TERTIARY INFERTILITY TREATMENT

• The cycle of treatment should start before the female patient’s 40th
birthday.

• The upper age limit of the female patient, at time of referral to the tertiary
service, should be no more than 38 years 6 months.

• Three or more IVF cycles by the female patient will exclude any further
NHS IVF treatment.

• Any previous completed cycles of NHS IVF treatment by the female
patient will exclude further NHS IVF treatment.

• Subfertility must be demonstrated before there can be access to NHS
funded IVF treatment. Subfertility for heterosexual couples is defined as
inability to conceive after 2 years unprotected intercourse or fertility
problem demonstrated at investigation Subfertility for same sex
couples/single women is defined as no live birth following insemination at
or just prior to the known time of ovulation on at least ten non-stimulated
cycles or fertility problem demonstrated at investigation.

• For couples – there are no children (biological or adopted) living with the
couple and one of the partners has never had a biological or adopted
child. For single women – that the woman has never had a biological or
adopted child.

• Subfertility is not the result of a sterilisation procedure in either
partner/single women (this does not include conditions where sterilisation
occurs as a result of another medical problem)

• The couple/single women must have a body mass index of between at
least 19 and up to and including 30. Couples/single women outside this
range will be added to the waiting list but must have achieved this range at
time of treatment

• Where either of the couple/single women smokes – Only couples/single
women who agree to take part in a supported programme of smoking
cessation will be accepted on the IVF treatment waiting list and must be
non-smoking at time of treatment.

• Patients not conforming to the Human Fertilisation and Embryology
Authority (HFEA) Code of Practice will be excluded from having access to
NHS funded assisted fertility treatment.


----------



## Georgey (Apr 15, 2009)

• Any previous completed cycles of NHS IVF treatment by the female
patient will exclude further NHS IVF treatment.

What will they class as completed cycles of NHS IVF, as I am due to begin the protocol for my first NHS treatment end of Dec, does that mean if it is not successful, it will be classed as my completed cycle of NHS IVF treatment and so will not be entitled to second ? Or will I still be classed as being in the system and so entitled to second cycle ,if needed ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

questions copy and paste

1. Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)

2. my friend has had 1 free go then paid for 2 will she be entitled to free go still ? 

3. how many cycles can you self funding while on the waiting list for NHS funded treatment before you are excluded?

4. do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?( i would say so or there will be a riot)

5. can existing patients access treatment in april or after of 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a hugh amount of time on a waiting list

6. I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008. 
I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see tehm and was told I was 2 months too late according to their age criteria to be eligable for the one round of Free IVF. I would like to know why this is.

7. My question would be, because i already have 2 children (1 through IVF!) would i be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same ie parents with children are not entitled to nhs funding!!

8. Why can't patients who need more complex/expensive treatment than IUI have the IUI funding put towards IVF/ICSI?  I would like to see 'X' amount of money available per patient, however it is spent, rather than losing funding for treatment that is not suitable to you, therefore giving another IVF cycle to someone who cannot have IUI. (Andi6

9. Do you still have to be referred before you're 38 (ish) and have completed your treatment before 40 to be eligible for the new funding? What if you are still in the system and hope to have more tx but have missed the boat due to the time taken to implement part of the NICE guidelines in Wales?  Will they backdate treatment eligibility to 2004 to when the guidelines were recommended (Andi6

10. I have only had 1 IVF cycle and so i am entitled to another.  Although i need PGD so can i have my IVF cycle in Guys London as that is where i will need PGD even if i have to pay for the PGD part of the cycle (of course this is if we dont get full funding which we are still awaiting, so glad you not asking these until next week as i will have more idea by then and hopefully this wont be relevant).

11. what provisional will be put in place for the extra cycle without increasing the waiting list?

12. I am due to start my first NHS cycle in December as I was put on the waiting list just in time , before I was 38. As I am now in the system , does that mean I will be entitled to a second cycle after April, if the first one does not work, or should I hold off untill April to have my first cycle then knowing I will be entiltled to another cycle  !!!  I am now 39 but wont be 40 until October 2010, so do I have to have all 2 cycles before I am 40 ?

13. Hi Kara, As you know i am due to be called in for my 1st go at IVF in i thought dec, but now they saying Jan/Feb, if this does not work for me 1st time, will i be able to have another go free on NHS i know this takes effect from April but if i plan my second for April i dont see why i wouldnt qualify for this, could you let me know pls hun. Thks

14. If you have had your exsisting free cycle in one clinic can you use the new funding for a second nhs cycle in a different nhs clinic?

15.  Will I still be able to have a 2nd go with same clinic even though my first attempt failed?

16. If you had your free IVF cycle in 2006, are you able to now have a further IVF cycle on the NHS, even if you have private cycle/s?

17. What will they class as completed cycles of NHS IVF, as I am due to begin the protocol for my first NHS treatment end of Dec, does that mean if it is not successful, it will be classed as my completed cycle of NHS IVF treatment and so will not be entitled to second ? Or will I still be classed as being in the system and so entitled to second cycle ,if needed ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am hoping to send these tomorrow afternoon ladies yet am unsure when i will have any answers for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

questions have been sent ladies so no more questions please

hope to get some answers at some point


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you Kara, lets hope that they know the answers!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you Kara, I know I'm too late reading this thread for the first time tonight but I can see the questions I have already in the list.


----------



## milliemay (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi I'm probably posting on the wrong thread?? But as soon as i found out about the new funding i got in touch with my pct, they rang down and spoke with the health minister in south wales and got back to me and told me that the funding applies to exsisting and new referrals, I had my first nhs funded go, then self funded so i am entitled to one more go on the nhs (the new funding). PCT stated that if you have had 3 or more goes privately or via the nhs you would no longer be entitled to the next round of funding   . I was then told to get my gp to refer me back to my clinic. I did this immediatly and i now have an appointment for feb 1st 2010. I just thought i would post this incase anyone has a similar situation to me. Good luck everyone securing the funding, we most definately all deserve it xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

milliemay

thanks for the information

sounds like no ruling has changed, when this campaign started i knew if would never help me as i have paid for to many cycles

wow your referral was very quick too which is great.


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kazz are you speaking in code lol

just a quick update the questions are now with the minister


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Kara -   , not sure what i'm up to.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

I know questions have been sent in now but just wondering if anyone would know the answer to this?

I just got home and found out that my funding appeal has been approved/granted etc.

My next appointment for treatment planning is in March - will this mean that I will get 2 free rounds of IVF? Am assuming that they won't start the treatment in March so if I get it done after April, will I be eligable for the 2 rounds. 

AM BEYOND EXCITED!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow that is wonderful news

did you apply to the health commisson wales and why did you have to appeal if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there.

I appealed because IVF Wales count the day they first see you as the referral date rather than the day your doctor referred you.  I was referred by my doctor when I was still young enough to be eligable for funding but because it took me 4 months to see Mrs Evans I was just 2 months over the age restriction. My appeal was basically based upon the fact that it took so long for me to be referred in the first place and also because it then took 4 months for me to see anyone. They seem to agree this was wrong and so they have granted the appeal.

Still not had any letter but am trying to get through to IVF Wales now to discuss my options.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is great news and i am very pleased for you, i love it that funding issues are being solved yay yay


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Kara just wanted to let you know that i will be one of the 1st to benefit from your hard work. I will have a fet in feb but not holding out hope there so have been told that i will be able to access the  new rules on april af! Now i have to lower my bmi back to 29.9 - well i have done it once, i can do it again! i'm not gonna let chocolate ruin my last chance!!!

Thanks again
julsx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

juls that is great news

im sure you can lower your BMI again, you could check out the healthy support thread just down this page


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats good news Juls that you are getting a 2nd NHS go - lets hope you dont need it and that your frostie comes up trumps for you next month  

Good luck with the weight loss


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

HERE IS THE RESPONSE TO YOUR QUESTIONS. IF YOU HAVE MORE QUESTIONS I CAN NOT PERSONALLY ANSWER THEM IM SORRY. i really hope this helps.

IVF Treatment

These answers provided by the Minister are in response to general policy issues.  Health Commission Wales (HCW) should be contacted for specific advice on individual cases.  A general link to HCW is provided here.  

A constituent has been turned down for pre-implantation genetic diagnosis (PGD) and are going back to the panel with an appeal.  They have already had one cycle but can they pay the difference to have PGD?  Also can they have the cycle in Guy’s and St Thomas’s hospital, London which is where they have had their PGD?

Requests for PGD should be made to Health Commission Wales who will decide whether the patient meets the criteria for funding and whether they may have PGD at the hospital of the patient’s choice.  Please see below for details of the Individual Patient Commissioning process at HCW.  I have also found some information on the internet regarding a survey related to PGD from the Human Genetics Commission which may be helpful.  I am also providing a link to the Human Genetics Commission here.    

Is the new funding for 2 full cycles (2 fresh and 2 frozen)?

What is classed as a completed cycle of NHS IVF?  I am due to begin the protocol for
my first NHS treatment at the end of December.  If it is not successful, will I still be
classed as being in the system and so entitled to a second cycle if needed?      

The Minister’s response was, yes, that is the case.  The extra cycle of IVF, which will be available from April 2010, will be the same as the existing one, i.e. that a cycle will comprise one fresh treatment, where embryos are transferred shortly after fertilisation, and one frozen embryo transfer where any viable embryos remaining after the first treatment are preserved and transferred at a later date.

My friend has had one free go then paid for two.  Will she be entitled to another free go?
Do existing patients now get a further funded cycle?
Can existing patients access treatment in April or after 2010 bearing in mind they have already spent a huge amount of time on a waiting list?
I am due to be called in for my first go at IVF in December but now they are saying January/February.  If this does not work for me first time, will I be able to have another go free on the NHS?	
Patients who have received one cycle of NHS funded treatment are eligible for a second cycle if they still meet the access criteria regardless of the stage they are at in the IVF process.
From April 2010 onwards patients already in the system will be offered a re-assessment to confirm if they still meet the IVF policy’s access criteria for treatment.

How many cycles can you self fund while on the waiting list for NHS treatment before you are excluded?
The Minister has provided information which states that the access criterion in relation to the history of previous treatment states that couples who have had three or more IVF cycles, NHS or privately funded, will be excluded from any further NHS IVF treatment.  This criterion is based on the National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE) clinical guidance on effectiveness.  

I am 39 and was referred to IVF Wales in September 2008.  I was 38 and 8 months by the time I got to see them and was told I was two months too late according to their age criteria to be eligible for the one round of free IVF.  Is there any information around this issue?
Do you still have to be referred before you’re 30 (ish) and have completed your treatment before 40 to be eligible for the new funding?  What if you are still in the system and hope to have more treatments but have missed the board due to the time taken to implement part of the NICE guidelines in Wales?  Will they backdate treatment eligibility to 2004 to when the guidelines were recommended?
The Minister has confirmed that the previous guidance relating to the age of females and treatment still stands.  The guidance states:
 The cycle of treatment should start before the female patient’s 40th birthday;
 The upper age limit of the female patient, at time of referral to the tertiary services,   should be no more than 38 years 6 months.
However, the Minister has said that HCW offers patients the option to request a review of their individual case if they feel they have exceptional circumstances that warrant over-ruling the access criteria in place.  The Individual Patient Commissioning (IPC) process is explained on the Welsh Government’s Health Commission Wales (HCW) web-pages.  

Because I already have two children (one through IVF) would I be entitled to any free treatment or is the criteria staying the same, i.e. parents with children are not entitled to NHS funding?
The guidelines remain the same and this applies to the criteria for those with existing children.   The IPC process mentioned above applies to anyone who does not meet the criteria.    

What provisions will be put in place for the extra cycle without increasing the waiting list?
The information provided by the Minister’s office states that HCW is currently in discussion with the specialist fertility units to agree how to implement the new funding policy, including the order in which eligible patients will be re-assessed and treated and the maximum waiting time.

I am due to start my first NHS cycle in December as I was put on the waiting list just in time, before I was 38.  As I am now in the system, does that mean I will be entitled to a second cycle after April, if the first one does not work, or should I hold off until April to have my first cycle?  I am now 39 but won’t be 40 until October 2010, so do I have to have all two cycles before I am 40?
As per a previous answer this constituent will be entitled to two cycles.  However it would also apply that any treatment should be started before a female’s 40th birthday.  Please also see the information about the IPC process for appeals.

If you have had your existing free cycle in one clinic can you use the new funding for a second NHS cycle in a different NHS clinic?  
HCW would generally consider that from, a continuity of case basis, it would be clinically more appropriate for patients to continue their treatment at the same clinic. However patients do have the option to receive treatment from any of the four fertility units where HCW commission IVF and all requests for transfer of care should be addressed to HCW.

Will I be able to have a second go with the same clinic even though my first attempt failed?
Yes, provided that all the eligibility criteria are still met.

If you had your free IVF cycle in 2006, are you able to now have a further IVF cycle on the NHS, even if you have private cycles?
Not if you will exceed three cycles.


----------



## ann69 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you for all your hard work Kara, those responses help clear things up a bit. I just wish the clinics would hurry up and decide about how they are going to work waiting lists so we would know whether we can have a go in April or whether its going to be a case of waiting months and months for a free go........


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Kara, that's so helpful.  I'm guessing that NHS IUI doesn't count towards the 3 IVF cycles.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well done Kara, thank you   No IUI shouldn't count towards 3 IVF cycles Laura.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no IUI is completely seperate from IVF laura

your more than welcome ladies but now i think im gona take a rest lol unless something comes up lol


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Kara thats made it all a lot clearer x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i too hope clinics have a clear plan of action in time for the extra funding, im sure they will.

now wales needs more IVF units lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just bumping this up for anyone that whats the read replies direct from Edwina Hart.


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there, would like to know that if my first cycle was in Feb of last yr, do I need to be re-refered?and will the hospital still have my records of my cycle??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the hospital will have all your details and you might not need to be referred again, check with your clinic direct


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just to add they are definately booking the 2nd NHS cycle now as I arranged my planning appt for 20th April.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks for the update laura


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there, would like to know that because my last cycle did not reach the egg transfer stage, does this actually count as a cycle??


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

I was told that if you get passed egg collection then it counts as a NHS cycle.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

huwhoney.. i did not get to ET but had EC and it counted as a full go.. i think its awful to be honest as many clincs dont .. but IVF wales class it as a full tx xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep its very sad but if you get to ec then most clinic count this as a full cycle. sometimes it can be best to abandoned a clinic which is very hard to take, i have abandoned a cycle of day 11 of stimms but i knew it was for the best


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just had this message of grace jose about the extra funding.

Today we came to know from HCW that we can go ahead with the second NHS cycles for those who are eligible, the access criteria being the same as before.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yippee, confirmation at last


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

brilliant news for a lot of people


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

that is great thanks


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there, I m feeling a bit confused at the minute!Last week I phoned my clinic(Liverpool Women's Hospital)and was told that they have not had anything back (from I dunno who they are waiting info from!)was told to contact local health board to find out more. Local Health Board have sent an email back saying that no criteria have been published yet regarding the funding for Ivf and that I should contact this woman from the hospital as the criteria will be published(she is hoping)on or around first of March for the Ivf in April. Phoned said lady today(she was in a meeting!)so left a message and she would phone me back but like last week, I left a message and was  not phoned back and had to phone back myself!!!!!!!Now I see a lot of ladies are able to make appts already, Im just a bit frustrated that I have not been able to get things underway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there again!Just had a thought!Wondering if the fact that I have not been able to make an appt yet is down to the  fact that my clinic is in Liverpool and not Wales and that their welsh patients have to wait until they have actually received conformation of the IVF funding??or mayb Im wrong??duno. just really want to start this IVF!!


----------



## milliemay (Oct 1, 2007)

huhoney, id be interested to see how you get on, whats the name of the lady is it katherine jenna? I too am under lwh and i have been told to ring in april regarding getting moving on our next nhs funded go! I am an exsisting referral. I have written to Edwina Hart as i too feel we are getting the run around from lwh, could anyone who has successfully made appointments to get their 2nd funded go under way let us know how you went about it please xxx


----------



## milliemay (Oct 1, 2007)

ps you have to do so much chasing up with lwh its scandlous     good luck, i'll keep you posted if i get anywhere, there is a thread for lwh hospital hun, if you want to know anything about the hospital, the girls know more thna the consultants   x


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

thanx for that, will let you know how I get on!Just feel that yeah they say that strses affects fertility but when ur actual clinic is giving u stress because you have to chase after them for answers its hardly fair is it nor makes our stress any less just adds to it!arggggggggghhhhhhhhh!Im too an exsisting refferal and was about to give up on IVF until this new funding became available to us!!Just think maybe hospitals should have been properly informed first before making it public coz its now left a lot of un answered questions and a lot of confused and frustrated ppl around!!!!!


----------



## milliemay (Oct 1, 2007)

I was told by my local health board and health commission wales that the hospitals have been informed, all the consultants etc...are aware but the are not communicating it to the front line staff at lwh! Personally i think lwh are hoping if people dont push for the new funding and are fobbed off with 'we dont know whats happening yet' it means we'll put out hands in our pocket!! Hang in there hun, it is being rolled out at lwh, its just a case of when we just need to keep badgering them xx its disappointing though isnt it


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanx for ur reply hun, well I was not phoned back today either was apparently in a meeting the woman I needed to speak to(phoned around 2 today and asked for debbie mawson) got fed up of waiting so emailed them at LWH and if no answer by at least lunch time 2moz then Im back on the phone with them!!!!!!Im now starting to doubt if I am actually strong enough to go through with this again!!!coz last time there was a lot of waiting, lots of phone calls and delays(the worst bit was the phone calls- could never get through!!!!!!!!!!)Now I know they are incredibly busy but considering how many of us are out there then there should be enough staff to cope with this, IVF is hard enough as it is without having to cope with the stress of not being able to talk to the staff!!!makes sense what you say bout them thinking we will end up paying for it in the end, its a bit weird that IVF Wales are taking appts and that Welsh patients at this hospital have so far not been able to, yup you are right all we can do is badger them until we get what we want!!!!!!!!!!Wil update u when I can, see ya


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh girls i am so sorry your clinic are giving you the run around. being a welsh patient at an english clinic should matter concerning the funding as this will come from the welsh assembly, the criterea will also be set by them and not your clinic. it seems your clinic havent decided how they are gona go ahead with the new cycles, how they are gona handle their own waiting list

i hope you girls get some answers soon and keep pushing the funding is there now ready and waiting


----------



## kristgaz (Mar 20, 2007)

Hiya,I'm also from North Wales and waiting for the go ahead for my 2nd treatment of icsi in Liverpool.I saw the consultant in Dec last year and he told me it was very unlikely that I would get a 2nd attempt funded by the NHS as I was already in the system and I had used my 1 go up.Since then I have emailed Edwina Hart and HCW and they have both got back to me that I wll be able to go ahead.I also phoned LWH up last week and spoke to someone and left my details for them to phone back and explain what was happening,but they didn't and I didn't like to be a nuicence and phone them back.So my husband phoned back and had to speak to a lady in the funding department and she told us to phone back in April.I am really really stressed now cause I feel like they are going to forget about us and when we phone back in April it will be another long wait until treatment goes ahead.I must apologise for my moaning and rambling on but I know you all understand the tension and stress it all brings.xx


----------



## milliemay (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Kara  

Kristgaz we will be ok in april thats what Mr Kingsland told me to do but only after i presented him with all my press releases etc...if i hadnt of pushed him he wouldnt off said anything. we ARE entitled to another go as exsiting referrals. They cant deny us it they will be in too much trouble, we'll stick together on bombard them come april, its stressing me out too as i spent some of my saved ivf money on my forthcoming wedding thinking i would be funded, silly i know but thats what i was told   and i thought well if the funded go doesnt work i'll have enough time to save the rest of the money for round 4!! Keep your chuin up and keep in touch hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ladies read back through this thread and you will find some questions and answers straight from edwina hart

YOU ARE ENTITLED TO A SECOND CYCLE 

dont let your cycle say otherwise, being in the system is a good thing.


----------



## kristgaz (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks girls,I'm really pleased I posted now as I've been stalking the site for a few months now and was always too scared to post(I don't know why)We will fight this together and it will soon be April so I may just try and relax now up until then,I will be keeping in touch Milliemay and let you know as soon as I hear anything.xx

Thank you to Kara for all you've done.xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww im so pleased your posted too, a worry shared in a worry halved 

stay strong ladies you will get your cycles


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

At the clinic today the nurse mentioned the 2nd cycle funding today and told me that I would be OK because I hadn't had any self funded goes and still meet the original criteria re age etc. She did say but that people who had two or more cycles self funded may not be entitled for a second free cycle on the nhs as they would not make the criteria. She also mention that they are still trying to iron out the small details so may vary from person to person, as they are expecting an influx of applications.


----------



## milliemay (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi guys for those of you under lwh, this is where i am up to, i wrote to the health minister and got this response:

'As of the 1 april, Welsh IVF patients can expect to recieve two cycles of treatment on the NHS. I can confirm that patients who have had one cycle will be assessed against the same access criteria as they would hvae for their first. There will be some leniency around the age criterion.

Health Commision Wales is responsible for planning and funding specialised fertility services, and has had detailed discussion with fertility clinica on the process for accessing this second cycle of IVF since i made my announcement in November. I am sorry to hear the fertility clinic you visited in early feb was unable to explain what you should do while these discussions were ongonig.

Health commission wales has now concluded these discussion and wrote to the nominated person responsible for IVF treatment at all local health boards on 11th feb, asking them to communicate the move to two cycles to all GP's and Gynaecology departments. I would therefore suggest that you ask your gp to refer you again in line with guidance which they should now have received from your local health board'

So back to the doctors i went today, as you know we had what we thought was our re-referral back in feb and mr k was very vauge and said to ring up in April   what for i didnt know! Anyway as you can see from the letter above, was advised to get referred again, so i went this morning only to find that on my file at my gp's a letter from Mr K from LWH stating that i would be receiving a second funded go in april and to ring up on my april period!!!!   why he couldnt tell us that straight out in feb i have no idea, so my advice is to get your gp to refer you again so you are back in the system a fresh, as lwh have to respond and thats whats happened for me. Although i do think on seeing this letter that even without gp referrals if you fit the criteria and are already an exsisting referral they will get round to infoming you of your second go        

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im glad you got a good outcome and i think many wont need a new referral as this could start the waiting list again, you should be able to access the 2nd cycle if you are already under a clinic. call gp and clinic

good luck to everyone who gets a 2nd funded cycle


----------



## kristgaz (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm pleased you are getting somewhere with your answers Milliemay,I phoned my gp on Friday and the receptionist told me the last letter from lwh was in December when I was told we may not get the 2nd funded,she said to phone lwh on Monday to see what is happening,so I got my hubby to phone today while I was in work and they told us they still hadn't worked out the funding and to go and see my gp.I feel like I'm going crazy with this being passed from 1 to another,I won't be able to get there until Friday,and I know I'm being impatient,but I just want to know now.xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i hope all this gets sorted in time for the 1st of april when the new funding should start

good luck all


----------



## Wrighty (Mar 24, 2009)

hello ladies

This is first time I've posted on this site but had to reply to this

I live near Wrexham north wales and i go to liverpool's women's hospital. I've had my 1 and only IVF and FET May and October last year and have only recently heard about the funding changing from 1 to 2. Last time i phoned lwh i was just told to keep an eye on the news in April. I have 2 frozen embryos still there do you think i will need to get re-referred by my GP or should i just phone lwh direct and ask them. is any1 here from lwh that has been able to arrange treatment yet or heard anything else about the funding

thanks in advanced for any replys

from anita xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would call your clinic direct as i think difference clinics are dealing with waiting list in there own way.

one full cycle is a fresh and 1 frozen ET, so you could self fund a FET while you are waiting.

good luck


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

at last!!!! i have had my follow up appointment for the fet i had in may 2009, no explanation why it didn't work.  mrs evans said i will be able to have my 2nd nhs cycle but it won't be untill later in the year around november december, she said that they are going to do the older patients who r eligable for a second cycle and maybe over the age limit which is understandable cos im 25 and can wait. she said they are anouncing the 2 nhs cycles in april and then i will get a form to fill out to make sure all my details r still correct. so im going back to college in the mean to pass the time away lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

chally its nice to see your planning of cycling again now that a 2nd cycle will be funded


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi! 

I was wondering if i am entitled to an nhs ivf or not? i had ivf back in 0ct 2007 which resulted in a pregnancy! so wasn't sure now if I was, also ive got frozen embryos at CARU so what will happen with those will i pay to have a FET or not?? 

thanks 

Tanya 

xx xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tanya due to you having a child you will not be entitled to any further treatment on the NHS i am sorry.

if you want to go for a FET you would have to self fund, if your cycle is regular you could have a natural cycle fet which is cheaper


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi kara!

I thought that was the case but wasn't 100%, thanks for the information i appreciate it  

thanks again

love Tanya

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your welcome and i hope you and Zak are doing well


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Chally. We also went for our follow up with Janet Evans yesterday - when I mentioned about treatment being in November as this is what i was told by one of the nurses she told me thats rubbish as no-one knows when we can cycle as they have not been told what numbers they can do for the second cycle and therefore cannot do any planning appts.
I find it really strange that she can give conflicting information in the same day!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for the info Mel and Chally (and kara, lol)

Hopefully they will be able to announce a consistent set of guidelines during April then we'll all know when we're likely to have our 2nd cycle.


----------

